

Missing The Evil Empire: Bring Back Microsoft  - followmylee
http://www.macgasm.net/2013/02/23/missing-the-evil-empire-bring-back-microsoft/

======
morefranco
Interesting take on the situation. Reminds me of the recent xbox post -- yet
another missed opportunity to bring back the character the author speaks of,
although, perhaps that's why it was missed in the first place.

~~~
fcukdigg
things do seem a little off in Redmond these days...

------
fcukdigg
'Brin versus Cook' isn't exactly the same kind of billing as 'Gates versus
Jobs'. Those were the days.

